# ODNR Announces Nearly $400,000 in Grants to Support Recycling at 15 Colleges and Univ



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR today announced a total of $390,235 in grants to 15 public colleges and universities across the state to expand recycling and waste reduction efforts on their campuses. 6/17/08

More...


----------

